
Ask HN: Geographic Dependent Pricing - adentranter
Hey guys,<p>I&#x27;m wondering if anyone knows if this has been done already.<p>A simple javascript lib&#x2F;function that allows you to display pricing dynamically based on the origin of the request.<p>An example would be if I load into the config -&gt; {&#x27;USA&#x27; : &#x27;$2.99&#x27; , &#x27;AU&#x27; : &#x27;$4.99&#x27;} and then when clients visit the website, if they are from Australia they will get the $4.99 displayed and if your in the US you get $2.99.<p>How do you guys handle this problem? or do you have a work around?
Thinking about writing a small open source library to complete this.<p>Thanks,
======
jlgaddis
So the price the user pays is determined client-side?

Reminds me of that time when one of the instant messenger clients (Yahoo!
Messenger?) performed authentication client-side. Take a guess how that turned
out.

Anyways, why do you hate Australians?

~~~
adentranter
The reason im asking this question is, I am launching an app and it has
different pricing based on different countries. So, the transaction doesn't
happen on the client-side, its simply displaying the price of the app. The
actual charge happens via Apple.

Big companies usually have different websites for different countries. But for
smaller countries do they simple just display the price for the main country
they sell in and if a user is buying from another country they rely on their
payment gateway to display the local currency?

Dont hate aussies , Im an aussie :)

------
brudgers
I'm curious what problem this solves.

